# Project Whizzer Photo Thread!



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 13, 2017)

I know there is a thread for restored, or functional Whizzer's, but I would like to see some project Whizzer's
Feel free to out pull those old motorbikes, and their parts, so we can see them!
Hopefully you will get motivated to finish them off!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 13, 2017)

This is my #1 Whizzer project. It's a 1940's, factory dimpled, Schwinn DX. I am currently detailing every inch of this bike, and getting the H motor ready to be used.
I am not going to re-chrome, or repaint anything on it. Instead I will use a combination of tricks to bring out the original color, remove rust, and give it new life. I have a before and after thread that I will update as the bike progresses.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 15, 2017)

It is good to know that I am the only guy in the world who has a project Whizzer. lol
Does anybody want to share their current projects? Maybe explain how you found the bike, and what your plans are?
Thank you, and take care!


----------



## MotoMagz (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice project! Yep plenty of original beauty left. Is the bike and motor all original?


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> This is my #1 Whizzer project. It's a 1940's, factory dimpled, Schwinn DX. I am currently detailing every inch of this bike, and getting the H motor ready to be used.
> I am not going to re-chrome, or repaint anything on it. Instead I will use a combination of tricks to bring out the original color, remove rust, and give it new life. I have a before and after thread that I will update as the bike progresses. View attachment 644237




Please update with your progress. I don't have currently have a project Whizzer going, so no photo to share. But I do remember how absorbing it was trying to complete and revive the few I've had. Portland Oregon?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2018)

My Hillbilly rebuild..it started as needing a carb for a j motor well I went cheap and I decided to replace the cheap crank in the h motor for the German roller because I didn’t want to buy a carb.... lol ....now I’m glad I did found a broken ring in the j motor.. it scored the cylinder so...I went crazy making my own gaskets and checking all clearances  in the h motor. As it turns out the roller crank is wider so... I reworked the block for a great fit.... replaced valve springs and looking for damages in the cylinder.....Now it’s all in great but used condition.. should last as long as there is a oil change..lol.. next time I’ll buy the j carb....  :0


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 3, 2018)

Your rod bearings look funny.  They look like they are rolled, on the edges.     Did you install new insterts?


----------

